# Advice on Look 585 sizing



## sportguy18 (Feb 24, 2006)

I am considering the purchase of a Look 585 frame this spring. I have had 2 reputable bike stores recommend a different frame size (51cm and 53cm.). The TT for the 51cm is listed at 53cm and the 53cm is 54.5cm, and if I understand the concept correctly, the reach/cockpit on these bikes (TT- seat post offset) of these 2 bikes is similar at 39.4cm and 39.7cm respectively. Standover should not be an issue on either frame. 
I currently ride a small Giant TCR 0 (03) with a fair amount of seatpost showing (saddle height 70cm). If it helps, my height is 5' 7 1/2, inseam 81 torso 59.1 cm. I have been independently measured and it appears I require a +/- 52.5 -53cm TT . According to one store, with my inseam to "height", I should be considering non-compact frames ( which I suspect was a not-so-subtle hint to up the ante and notice that shiny new Extreme C they had hanging in the store!). Maybe they have a point. The 585 was thought to be OK . 
I am often in between sizes which does not help in choosing frames. 
This is my first post on RBR after lurking for a while, and I am impressed by the knowledge and common sense on these forums. 
I would really appreciate some guidance and suggestions here. Thanks.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I am 5' 8.5" and just switched from a Medium TCR composite to the Look 585. I had to go with a zero offset seatpost to get both the reach I wanted and the proper position over the pedals. If you were comfortable on your size small Giant I would not recommend a Medium 585.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Small. The medium 585 is a pretty big bike (the TCR is even bigger). I am a 1/4 inch taller than you (5 7 3/4) and ride a small. My saddle is back and on a 25mm offest post, with a 120mm stem, 20mm of headset spacers and 82mm of handlebar reach. It's weird how many people seem to fall between these two sizes. If I had my way they'd make the small with a 73 degree STA and a 135mm headtube. Kind of a medium/small.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

IMHO the 51cm would work much better for you. 

Look recommended I get a 51cm 555, even though my last 4 bikes were 54cm. Combined with a 110 stem and standard setback seatpost, they were right on as far as tt length. I'm 5' 8" with a shorter inseam than you, so it seems to me like a 53cm would be just too big. 

The only drawback is you get a shorter ht, and a correspondingly larger saddle to hbar drop, but it sounds like you are already used to that (since you say you had a lot of seatpost showing on your TCR).


----------



## Definitely Supersonic (Nov 24, 2006)

I am in the same spot in regards to what size to get the LOOK 585. I am riding a 56cm TT Cdale and according to my measurements with LOOK, I should be on a 54-56cm TT. LOOK makes the frames in 53cm and 55cm so I am leaning towards the 55cm. I race and do some distance, so right size is huge. I am 5'11 with a 33 inseam. What to do??

Cheers


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

I am 5'11' with a 34 inseam and ride a 585 large which has a 56 top tube. I have a lot of seat tube exposed. It is a perfect fit for me.


----------



## Definitely Supersonic (Nov 24, 2006)

What length of stem do you have? Are you racing the bike or is it set up more for touring? Your comments reassure me that a L55cm would be better than a 53cm.

Cheers


----------



## sportguy18 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks to all for the prompt responses. 
From your posts it appears that a 51cm frame would be correct which would make sense.
The head tube on the 51cm Look is about 1cm longer than my Giant (pre 2005 and a really compact small frame) , the seat tube is about 7cm longer and a half degree steeper. So maybe a little less drop and less seat post exposed.
Will take one out for a spin when our never-ending northeastern winter eventually breaks.


----------



## sportguy18 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Look vs Giant*



ewitz said:


> I am 5' 8.5" and just switched from a Medium TCR composite to the Look 585. I had to go with a zero offset seatpost to get both the reach I wanted and the proper position over the pedals. If you were comfortable on your size small Giant I would not recommend a Medium 585.


Thanks. My Giant actually fits quite well, despite the seatpost exposure (prompting some bike stores that don't carry Giants to have a dig). I have done a few centuries ( a couple back to back) on it with no ill effect. It rides very nicely but I do find it demands my attention. 
How do you find the ride on your Look compared to the TCR?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

sportguy18 said:


> Thanks. My Giant actually fits quite well, despite the seatpost exposure (prompting some bike stores that don't carry Giants to have a dig). I have done a few centuries ( a couple back to back) on it with no ill effect. It rides very nicely but I do find it demands my attention.
> How do you find the ride on your Look compared to the TCR?


Inititially when I bought the LOOK I did not think it would be a huge difference. I mean the Giant is supposed to be a good carbon frame. All it took was a few pedal strokes to understand the price difference. 

The LOOK is very stiff through the bottom bracket, noticeably so. It is way more efficient, no flex in the frame at all, no brake rub when climbing, just works better. 

The Giant was a great bike to throw into corners during a crit and the LOOK feels a little more deliberate in the turns. Also, the LOOK 'feels' like a bigger bike. The Giant frame felt lower to the ground.


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a 120mm stem. I am a club rider that rides with our AA group. Even though I have a significant drop the bike for me is comfortable on 30 mile club sprints or 100 mile tours.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*wrong about reach...*

Reach is the horizontal distance from the center of the BB to the intersection point of the TT and HT. Reach can only be compared between two frames of the same size, unless corrections are made to calculate the reach at the same distance from the BB on both frames. The reach on the 51cm will be about 8mm less than the 53cm after accounting for the difference in the seat tube angle and head tube angle. Basically, the 51cm requires one size longer stem.

For your inseam and height, the 51cm is the proper size. This assumes theat the 81cm inseam you posted is a cycling inseam and your saddle height is around 10cm less, at 71cm. I also ride a 51cm 585 with a 73cm saddle height.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

C-40 is the resident bike fit expert, so if he says you belong on a 51, you belong on a 51. End of story.


----------



## sportguy18 (Feb 24, 2006)

C-40 said:


> Reach is the horizontal distance from the center of the BB to the intersection point of the TT and HT. Reach can only be compared between two frames of the same size, unless corrections are made to calculate the reach at the same distance from the BB on both frames. The reach on the 51cm will be about 8mm less than the 53cm after accounting for the difference in the seat tube angle and head tube angle. Basically, the 51cm requires one size longer stem.
> 
> For your inseam and height, the 51cm is the proper size. This assumes theat the 81cm inseam you posted is a cycling inseam and your saddle height is around 10cm less, at 71cm. I also ride a 51cm 585 with a 73cm saddle height.


Thanks for your advice, C-40. My cycling inseam is 81cm. A 51cm it is.


----------

